# Samsung DVD ROM/CD-RW problem



## Watzzupp

i recently decided to go into the dvd burning realm.
so i got some porgrams that do the job (dvd shrink+dvd43) which work quite nicely.Any way i use clonedvd 2 burn the images off the computer and they work perfectly fine. But i have to delete the images eventuly cause i only got a 100gb partition(out of 160gb).
So anyway, i put the burnt dvd into the samsung drive, put the dvdr in the burner gotp clonedvd, start the burning and the reader reads at only 1x according to nero drivespeed when its meant 2 go 16X
Plz hlp-Thanx


(ps. i also tried nero and it did the same thing)


----------



## Praetor

> i use clonedvd 2 burn


Thats the problem when you're too damn lazy to ask your questions properly .... what app did you use? CloneDVD or CloneDVD2?

Be advised: spend the time to ask your questions properly and you might get a useful responsse.


----------



## Watzzupp

soz ive got ver 2


----------



## Watzzupp

and that 2 is to, sorry- i typed it pretty late


----------



## Lorand

Doesn't the Nero Drivespeed limit the read speed to 1x?


----------



## Watzzupp

no u can choose wat speed u want


----------



## Lorand

And what happens if you disable Nero Drivespeed? I had some problems with this program, so I no longer use it...


----------



## Watzzupp

notin , the drive just takes matters in its own hands(so to speak)


----------



## Lorand

The dvd and dvdr drives are on the same IDE cable?


----------



## Watzzupp

seperate, i think


----------



## Watzzupp

good point though, i might check that wen i shut my comp down
thankx


----------



## Lorand

> seperate, i think


But you're not sure...


----------



## Watzzupp

ill check now, ill be on in 5-10 min


----------



## Watzzupp

im back
and i found that they are on the same cable,
however i cannot simply swap the cables around because the distance between the hdd and the dvdrom & burner is too far. the only ways i can think 2 get aroung that is to get a new case,mobo and cpu like i had planned(unfortunately i dont have the money at da moment).or i could see if there are any longer ide cables.
anyway thanx 4 all ure hlp


----------



## Lorand

You could run a copytest placing the hdd near one of the dvds.


----------



## Watzzupp

a wat


----------



## Watzzupp

i need both hdd active for my computer to work properly and i also need both my dvd drives


----------



## Watzzupp

and ther's no where 2 put da hdd other than its slot- And that is 1 of the reasons ill never buy dell again


----------



## Lorand

Then you need to buy 2 long IDE cables: to connect one dvd and one hdd at each of them.


----------



## Watzzupp

yeh i suppose, but do they have longer cables

i herd that they cant be too long or they will slow down


----------



## Lorand

I think this would do it: http://www.directron.com/cbl-ide-l.html


----------



## Watzzupp

yeh it proberbly would do, now all i hav 2 do is move 2 america(lol)
But i could proberbly find the equiverlant in australia
-Thankx 4 all ur hlp


----------

